# mmm....ACIDS...



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Some one had asked a while back about who likes ACIDs. I should have posted this pic then, but forgot all about it until now.

This is my nightstand. It should tell you just how much I like the things.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

As long as you don't give it a kiss then set it back on the nightstand before you go to bed.... Were OK.:tongue1:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

You like ACIDS! Blasphemy!

Just messing with you, im a closet acid fan. I love the atom maduro and the one. I dont know if Id go as far as framing a picture for my nightstand though :lol:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> You like ACIDS! Blasphemy!


I like ACIDs, but they are by no means my go-to smoke. Their postcards are just extremely photogenic, that's all. I've got a wood-framed Cain ad as well, on the adjacent wall.

It seems that a lot of people get the idea that, if you're an ACID smoker, then that's all you smoke, which is very untrue. I probably only smoke one ACID a week, and I smoke at least once a day.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

And who the hell is _"John Michael Ledbetter"_ Dom??? That is your name right? Dominick???:spy:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> And who the hell is _"John Michael Ledbetter"_ Dom??? That is your name right? Dominick???:spy:


Oh no! My cover is blown! Escape! Escape!

...

*James* Michael Ledbetter is my son's name. That's a plaque that I made for him at work, but haven't gotten around to putting up in his room yet.

And yes, Dominick is my name (Dominick Michael Ledbetter)


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> I like ACIDs, but they are by no means my go-to smoke. Their postcards are just extremely photogenic, that's all. I've got a wood-framed Cain ad as well, on the adjacent wall.
> 
> It seems that a lot of people get the idea that, if you're an ACID smoker, then that's all you smoke, which is very untrue. I probably only smoke one ACID a week, and I smoke at least once a day.


Yea I hear that, they are seasonal for me. I dont smoke them at all during the cold months but I enjoy them a lot over the summer. They go great with a mojito. Im actually going to grab 1 when i goto the B&M tomorrow since Ive been craving an acid lately. I just cant do the crazy infused ones like the kuba, thats just too much for me.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yea I hear that, they are seasonal for me. I dont smoke them at all during the cold months but I enjoy them a lot over the summer. They go great with a mojito. Im actually going to grab 1 when i goto the B&M tomorrow since Ive been craving an acid lately. I just cant do the *crazy infused ones like the kuba*, thats just too much for me.


Interesting. I feel that the Kuba Deluxe is one of the best. Of course my favorite ACID is the Opulence 3, which tastes very little like an ACID, so there is a hit and miss rhythm with them.

And yeah, they're great during the summer with mojitos, margaritas, and hell, even sprite.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Oh no! My cover is blown! Escape! Escape!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Haha... I after the post, I thought to myself... _I hope that isn't his passed away dad or grandfather... _Anyway... I'm glad I didn't stick my foot in my mouth to bad. I meant no disrespect... Just havin' some fun with ya!:mrgreen:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

unsafegraphics said:


> Interesting. I feel that the Kuba Deluxe is one of the best. Of course my favorite ACID is the Opulence 3, which tastes very little like an ACID, so there is a hit and miss rhythm with them.
> 
> And yeah, they're great during the summer with mojitos, margaritas, and hell, even sprite.


Ive never had the deluxe, is that the maduro? The Kuba kuba was one of the first cigars I smoked and I havent visited it since so about a year ago now. The maduro one has always caught my interest though.


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Dread said:


> Ive never had the deluxe, is that the maduro? The Kuba kuba was one of the first cigars I smoked and I havent visited it since so about a year ago now. The maduro one has always caught my interest though.


No, the deluxe is the tubo with a larger kuba kuba inside. I have a maduro kuba kuba in the humi, but have yet to try it. I'm heavily interested myself.


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

if you like acids you should try the acid 5 i had one a couple days ago and it was a pretty good smoke


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Jake,

Are the acid 5's alot like the reg. acid stoogies? Or no?


Prez


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Jake R said:


> if you like acids you should try the acid 5 i had one a couple days ago and it was a pretty good smoke


I've got a few in the humi now, just waiting for the right time to light one up.


----------



## Jake R (Mar 23, 2010)

Presbo said:


> Hey Jake,
> 
> Are the acid 5's alot like the reg. acid stoogies? Or no?
> 
> Prez


they are a limited edition acids that are aged for 5 years, and have a different flavor than the normal acids. i personally like them the most of all the acids ive tryed. (but i havent tried them all yet)


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Op3's and Acid Def Sea are my favorites for a "treat" during the week. I have one of the collector tins from them and it now doubles as my stash box for cutters and lighters.


----------

